# VI Beach BBQ w/pics



## Frederick Russ (May 3, 2010)

Hi All,

We're arriving in the LA area May 16 - May 20th and camping at Leo Carrillo State Park/Beach. Here is my public invitation for you to join us for a barbecue on Wednesday, May 19th. Bring your family and friends! We'll start setting up at the barbecue/picnic area around 3:00pm, with the barbecue probably starting around 4:00pm and going to whenever. Or get there earlier and enjoy a day at the beach! 

We will provide plates, knives/forks/spoons, napkins, paper towels, cooking utensils, cups and stuff to do the barbecue (coal, lighter fluid, matches). Also, condiments - salt/pepper/seasonings, mustard, ketchup, steak sauce, relish, chips, barbecue beans and some buns. All you need to bring is yourselves, whatever you want to barbecue and your drinks. We have a limited amount of space in our camper, so if you want to bring some extra buns, watermelon, etc, that would be great.

You may be familiar with the beach if you're in the area. Its a beautiful beach. Here is more info:

http://www.leocarrillo.com/location.htm

Paid parking is available inside the park or you can park for free off the highway. Please let us know if you think you will be coming so we can get some idea of how many people to expect. We might have a few or we might have many. Either way, its going to be great to see you all - I hope to see you there! 

-Frederick


----------



## germancomponist (May 3, 2010)

Oh what a cool invitation! Too bad it's too far away from here.

I wish you much fun!

My best,

Gunther


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 14, 2010)

*Friendly bump. Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Frederick will be in LA May 16-20 w/VI Beach BBQ Wednesday 19th*

OK, let's PARTEEEE!!! o-[][]-o 

8)


----------



## c0mp0ser (May 17, 2010)

I'll be there. Looking forward to it! Family most likely coming, I'll let you know...


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Frederick will be in LA May 16-20 w/VI Beach BBQ Wednesday 19th*

That's great Michael - looking forward to meeting you!

Some updated info: paid parking is indeed available inside the park. If you're going this route, you can park there and walk to the north parking lot next to lifeguard tower #4. You can also drive there if you like - however, there is an 8 foot clearance to drive under the ramp to get to that parking lot next to #4 lifeguard tower.

Another alternative if you're headed north on Coastal Hwy is to actually pass the Leo Carrillo State Park entrance, go up the hill about 1/4 mile and park off the highway. There are steps that lead down into the very beach area we'll be at. 

Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## synergy543 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Frederick will be in LA May 16-20 w/VI Beach BBQ Wednesday 19th*

Fred, don't forget the Park has a Wi-Fi link so you "could" upload streaming video... :roll: 

Or at least we hope to see some photos!

Have Fun and Enjoy


----------



## JohnG (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Frederick will be in LA May 16-20 w/VI Beach BBQ Wednesday 19th*

Planning to arrive at 3 PM.

See you there!

John


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Frederick will be in LA May 16-20 w/VI Beach BBQ Wednesday 19th*

Well it was a lot of fun yesterday. Must be an LA thing - all the stragglers showed up at the same time. Cindy and I were there. Craig Sharmat & John Graham were the first two to attend - with Michael Patti (of Cinesamples) with his wife Lynn & daughter, Nick Batzdorf, Mike Greene, Hans & Amanda Adamson, Aaron Sapp & Andrew Keresztes.

Gabe Shadid also showed up 20 minutes before the party broke 

Here are a few preliminary pics. I believe Lynn Patti got the best shot of everyone together - maybe Michael can post those. 






The illustrious Mike Patti w/wife Lynn expecting second chlld





Earlier shot with some of the VI-ites together 





The beginning assemblage

If anyone has more feel free to post them, thanks.


----------



## JohnG (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Frederick will be in LA May 16-20 w/VI Beach BBQ Wednesday 19th*

Mssrs Russ and Sharmat


----------



## c0mp0ser (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Frederick will be in LA May 16-20 w/VI Beach BBQ Wednesday 19th*





Me, Honorary VI member Emma Patti, Nick Batzdorf, Andrew K, Mike Green, Aaron Sapp, Frederick Russ, Cindy, Gabriel S.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 20, 2010)

Good to see all you guys and sorry we just missed John and Craig.


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Frederick will be in LA May 16-20 w/VI Beach BBQ Wednesday 19th*

Thanks Frederick,

Amanda and I had a great time. It's such beautiful nature out there. It was good to catch up with you all. o-[][]-o


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Frederick will be in LA May 16-20 w/VI Beach BBQ Wednesday 19th*





Hans Adamson on the finer points of wine and beach living


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 26, 2010)

A few more pics 





Hans Adamson, Mike Greene and Nick Batzdorf





Aaron Sapp, Michael Patti, Frederick Russ





Michael Patti, Andrew Keresztes, Frederick, Amanda Adamson


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 26, 2010)

Aaron Sapp, Michael Patti, Andrew Keresztes and Frederick





Frederick, John Graham and Craig Sharmat





Jazz Night with Craig Sharmat


----------



## nikolas (May 26, 2010)

Oh man... I wish I was there... See you had tons of fun, huh?


----------



## Chrislight (May 26, 2010)

One last pic. 





Aaron Sapp, Michael Patti, Frederick Russ


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 26, 2010)

Nikolas you definitely need to be there for the next one!


----------



## nikolas (May 26, 2010)

It's a tad away I'm afraid... 

Next coming to the US is probably in early November (but it's in Seattle, so again too far away from the general LA area...).

I'll see though if I can arrange something!


----------



## Ed (May 27, 2010)

Aaon looks like he's doing a drunken Irish dance in those pictures lol


----------

